# what is the coolest



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

AFRICAN my persinal is the electric blue.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

i like CA and SA cichlids :nod: there are too many to have a favorite :laugh:
here are some pics of my favorites 
piebald midas http://tangledupincichlids.com/images/pied3.jpg
lyonsi http://tangledupincichlids.com/images/lyonsi.male.jpg
trimac http://tangledupincichlids.com/images/trim2.jpg
gramodes http://tangledupincichlids.com/images/grammod.male.jpg
dovii http://tangledupincichlids.com/images/dov1.jpg
jaguar http://tangledupincichlids.com/images/manag.jpg
motaguense http://tangledupincichlids.com/images/motag.2.jpg
festae 'red terror' http://tangledupincichlids.com/images/festaepair.jpg
oscar http://tangledupincichlids.com/images/goldoscar2.jpg
severums http://tangledupincichlids.com/images/efasc3
haitiensis http://tangledupincichlids.com/images/hait.jumbomale.jpg
there are still so many more...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i dont know that much about chichlids
can people post pics of there favorites


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

very tough call, so many damned good ones i like, but best would be N. venustus or livingstonii.


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

frontosas or should i say gibberosas!!

most beautiful and majestic fish!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

air*force*one said:


> AFRICAN my persinal is the electric blue.


 Nelson Mandela


----------



## randomhero (Mar 29, 2004)

I like cons. All others are









LoL j/k


----------



## skool-of-death (Apr 25, 2004)

livingstoni is bad ass, frontosas rule too


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

easily the d. compressicep.


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

hey paul is that the gay viet singer in your avatar? lol


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

ChosenOne22 said:


> hey paul is that the gay viet singer in your avatar? lol


 thats Wo-Hen Nankanan, the Asian Prince himself.

http://www.geocities.com/wohennankan/

click that link to be enlightened.









oh and btw, he is very straight..

back to african cichlids. red empress are pretty nice too.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

o wait you said african







my favorite african is definatly frontosa. while my close second is the buttikoferi. i dont really like the little guys that much...


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

*Boulengerochromis microlepis*

second largest cichlid in the world... Matched only by Cichla. 28+ inches, speed of a Peacock and awsome colors! nothing in Africa can even hold a candle to this fish.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

would also like to add

Wo-Hen Nankanan is DA MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

thats an awesome pic, best pic of a microlepis I've seen anyway.


----------



## a*men (Mar 23, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> i like CA and SA cichlids :nod: there are too many to have a favorite :laugh:
> here are some pics of my favorites
> piebald midas http://tangledupincichlids.com/images/pied3.jpg
> lyonsi http://tangledupincichlids.com/images/lyonsi.male.jpg
> ...


 those oscars are ugly !
even my oscars are looking better..


----------



## a*men (Mar 23, 2004)

my little oscar

my bigger albino oscar


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Paul said:


> ChosenOne22 said:
> 
> 
> > hey paul is that the gay viet singer in your avatar? lol
> ...


----------

